# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  فاگو یا الگو

## sajad564

سلاااااااااااااااااام
خوبین؟؟
اگه ریا نباشه  ما اومدیم تجربی :Yahoo (16): 
وااااااااااااااااااااااال  ا فردا میخواستم برم واسه زیست کتاب بخرم(اگه ریا نباشه :Yahoo (4): )بعدش مشورت کردیم با یه سری از دوستان بعضی ها الگو رو پیشنهاد دادن بعضیا فاگو تعداد خیلی کمی هم خیلی سبز(بعضی ها هم هرسه رو بعلاوه یه چند تا کتاب دیگه تازه گفتن این حداقلشه :Yahoo (4): )...کسایی که زیست بارشونه لطف کنن خیلی خوشگل مشگل بیان دلیل خوب بودن کتاب ایکس یا مناسب نبودن کتاب ایگرگ رو توضیح بدن که اگه خدا بخواد ما فردا با یه دید شفاف بریم برای خرید کتاب
مرسی
نویسنده=سجاد امیری                                                                       مرداد ماه یک هزارو سیصدو نودو فایووو(همیشه دوست داشتم یه کتاب بنویسم اخرش اینجوری تموم شه :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): )

----------


## sajad564

up

----------


## Unknown Soldier

فاگو رو بگیر.هر جا کتاب رو نفهمیدی از روش یخون

----------


## Dayi javad

کتاب درسی  + خیلی سبز

فاگو خوبه ! ولی میترسم از همین اول از زیست زده بشی !

الگو هم که واس کسی ک بخواد تازه شروع کنه ک هیچ !

کتاب + خیلی سبز مرحله اول 
بعد کتابایی مثل تصویرنامه زیست مهروماه + لقمه جانوریش ( یا همایش نشر دریافت ) میتونه کمکت کنه!

فاگو واس کسی خوبه ک قبلا زیستو خونده باش و واس فهم عمیق تر ازش استفاده کنه!
 اینکه فک کنی چون فاگو حجیم و زیاد توضیح داده واس آموزش از صفر خوبه اشتباه !

حداقل اول کتابو یکی دو دور بخون !

----------


## sajad564

> کتاب درسی  + خیلی سبز
> 
> فاگو خوبه ! ولی میترسم از همین اول از زیست زده بشی !
> 
> الگو هم که واس کسی ک بخواد تازه شروع کنه ک هیچ !
> 
> کتاب + خیلی سبز مرحله اول 
> بعد کتابایی مثل تصویرنامه زیست مهروماه + لقمه جانوریش ( یا همایش نشر دریافت ) میتونه کمکت کنه!
> 
> ...


والااااااااااا کتاب درسی رو که قراره حسابی شخک بزنم...بعدش برم سمت فاگو یا الگو؟؟

----------


## sajad564

> فاگو رو بگیر.هر جا کتاب رو نفهمیدی از روش یخون


کتاب درسیو رو که حتما میخونم...میشه تو ضیح در مورد فاگو بدین؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ چرا بعضی ا میگن فاگو بخون بعضیا میگن به هیچ وجه نخون؟

----------


## hamed-corpo

برای شما که تازه اومدی تجربی :

اول هر 3 کتاب رو به ترتیب پایه میخونی 

بعدش میری عمارلو رو برای هر 3 پایه میخری و اون رو هم میخونی ( باز هم به ترتیب پایه ) 

بعدش شروع میکنی اول از روی گاج و بعدش از روی الگو تست میزنی 

اگر ساعت بالایی رو هم برای زیست میخوای اختصاص بدی ، میتونی همراه با عمارلو ، هر درسی رو که خوندی از گاج بتستی 

بعدش که 1 دور کامل خوندیش بیای از رو الگو تست اضافی بزنی

----------


## sajad564

> برای شما که تازه اومدی تجربی :
> 
> اول هر 3 کتاب رو به ترتیب پایه میخونی 
> 
> بعدش میری عمارلو رو برای هر 3 پایه میخری و اون رو هم میخونی ( باز هم به ترتیب پایه ) 
> 
> بعدش شروع میکنی اول از روی گاج و بعدش از روی الگو تست میزنی 
> 
> اگر ساعت بالایی رو هم برای زیست میخوای اختصاص بدی ، میتونی همراه با عمارلو ، هر درسی رو که خوندی از گاج بتستی 
> ...


کتاب دیگه ای تو دستو بالت نیست بگی اونم بخونم؟؟ :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Dayi javad

> کتاب دیگه ای تو دستو بالت نیست بگی اونم بخونم؟؟


نظر خوب بود برعکس !

ی سطح بندی خوب گفت !

الگو تست

فاگو درسنامه ! هیچ شباهتی بهم ندارن !

درسنامه های  الگو  هم چیزی فراتر از کتاب درسی نیس ! در اصل چیزایی که قرار بود بیا تو درسنامه بگه و ی درسنامه ی طولانی و بدرد نخور بنویسه اومده همشو آورده تو تستا !

علت اینکه بعضیا میگن الگو بده اینه که چون الگو ب یک چیزایی توجه کرده ک شاید طراح هم هیچ وقت ب اونا توجه نکنه ! و این خیلی خوبه برعکس!

اما فاگو اومده واس هر خط کتاب یک صفحه توضیح داده!

تو هر دو کتاب زیاده روی وجود داره !

ولی خب فاگو رو باید بشینی بخونی و بخونی و بخونی وبخونی

اما الگو رو باید کتاب و درسنامه بخونی و بخونی تا بتونی با الگو خوب پیش بری!

الان ی آدم بیکار پیدا بشه و بگیره درسنامه های الگو + پاسخنامه های تستاشو بر ترتیب موضوعات درسی ب صورت درسنامه بنویسه ی چیزی فراتر از فاگو میشه ! :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (112):

----------


## sajad564

> نظر خوب بود برعکس !
> 
> ی سطح بندی خوب گفت !
> 
> الگو تست
> 
> فاگو درسنامه ! هیچ شباهتی بهم ندارن !
> 
> درسنامه های  الگو  هم چیزی فراتر از کتاب درسی نیس ! در اصل چیزایی که قرار بود بیا تو درسنامه بگه و ی درسنامه ی طولانی و بدرد نخور بنویسه اومده همشو آورده تو تستا !
> ...


این برعکس هایی که میگفتی ینی چی؟؟ :Yahoo (35): بالاخره الگو؟؟فاگو؟؟خیلی سبز؟؟هرسه؟؟هیچ کدام؟؟ :Yahoo (101): وال گفتی خیلی سبزا...

----------


## Dr.Goodarzi

در اصل باید اینطوری باشه : درس نامه مختصر و تست زیاد که الگو عالی کار کرده،کتاب تستی خوبه که درسنامش مختصر و درحد 
ذکر نکات مهم و ذکر اشتباهات متداول باشه که بازم الگو عالیه،

یه الگو بخر اونو حل کن کامل،بعدش یه بانک تست بخر کنارش بعد اتمام هر فصل کلی تست بزن

----------


## †Muhammad†

> سلاااااااااااااااااام
> خوبین؟؟
> اگه ریا نباشه  ما اومدیم تجربی
> وااااااااااااااااااااااال  ا فردا میخواستم برم واسه زیست کتاب بخرم(اگه ریا نباشه)بعدش مشورت کردیم با یه سری از دوستان بعضی ها الگو رو پیشنهاد دادن بعضیا فاگو تعداد خیلی کمی هم خیلی سبز(بعضی ها هم هرسه رو بعلاوه یه چند تا کتاب دیگه تازه گفتن این حداقلشه)...کسایی که زیست بارشونه لطف کنن خیلی خوشگل مشگل بیان دلیل خوب بودن کتاب ایکس یا مناسب نبودن کتاب ایگرگ رو توضیح بدن که اگه خدا بخواد ما فردا با یه دید شفاف بریم برای خرید کتاب
> مرسی
> نویسنده=سجاد امیری                                                                       مرداد ماه یک هزارو سیصدو نودو فایووو(همیشه دوست داشتم یه کتاب بنویسم اخرش اینجوری تموم شه)


بیا جوابت پیشه منه عشقم!!
ببین دوسته عزیز تموم منابع کمک اموزشی میخوان نکات ترکیبی و مفهومی جدید ب رخ بکشن از جمله فاگو.و اینم بدون هیچ کتابی بدون غلط نیس حتی خوده فاگو هم اشتباه زیاد داره بعضی از حرفشم دوتا میشه!!!تموم منابع همینن.
اما خصوصیاتی ک فاگو داره سایر چیزا نداره.اولا اینکه فاگو کلا رو درسنامه کار کرده و تستی تو کتاباش نیس و حجم 400و500 صفحه ای کتاباش بی خود و بی جهت نیس و پر از نکات مفهومی و ترکیبیه عالیه.من خودم هم خیلی سبز خوندم هم الگو و هم فاگو و هم کتاب اقای عمارلو اما هیچکدومشون ب پای فاگو نرسید!
البته من کتاب درسی رو کلا حفظ بودمو نکات فاگو رو میفهمیدم.منظورم اینه ک اگ بخوای فاگو درک کنی باید کل کتابارو جویده باشی و صفحه صفحه ی کتاب درسی رو بلد باشی!دلیل این حرفم اینه ک بعضی نکاتش غلط علمی داره ک اگه کتاب درسی رو خونده باشی میتونی غلطاشو بگیری وگرنه مجبوری نکات اشتباه رو هم حفظ کنی
در مورد تستای الگو ک بیانی نیس!!!!از نظر من فاگو رو بخون تستای نشر الگو و جامع گاج رو بزن.در مورد خیلی سبز سراغش نرو نکاتش زیاد مال نیس
اگه میخوای غول زیست شی باورکن تست زدن مهم نیس فقط باید کتابو مفهومی و ترکیبی بخونی و ب قیود کتاب خیلیییییییی دقت کنی.این (و _یا) کتاب درسی کشته هم داده!
اگ بازم اطلاعات میخوای در خدمتتم.

----------


## Dr fatima97

من هم الگو دارم و هم فاگو به نظرم هر دو خوبه...اگه تونستین هر دو رو بخرین

ولی خوندن فاگو هم وقت میخواد و هم حوصله....

اما خیلی سبز پیش خیلی خیلی بد بود هم درسنامه و هم تست البته به نظر من

موفق باشین.

----------


## dr_zahra

*سلام ... 
به نظرمن فاگو!
دلیل :
زیست خوندن قلق داره! یعنی وقتی یک جمله رو میخونید باید تحلیلش کنید و کاملا نکات اضافیش رو متوجه بشید! یعنی باید از یه جمله کتاب چندتا جمله رو بکشید بیرون!
ازاونجایی که شماتاحالا زیست نخوندین ، بعید میدونم اول کار این قلق رو خوب بلدباشید!
بهتره با فاگو شروع کنید چون دراین کتاب کاملا نکاتی که قابل ذکرهست رو گفته! به خاطرهمینم هست که حجمش زیاده!یعنی نکته هایی که لازمه شما خودتون بفهمید رو آماده تحویلتون داده! بعدیه مدت لم دستتون میاد و خودتونم میتونید نکات رو استخراج کنید! 
و علاوه براون بسیار کتاب شیرینی هست یکمی آدم رو قلقک میده و به نظرم بااین کتاب خیلی بیشتر از بقیه کتاب ها میتونید ارتباط برقرار کنید و به زیست علاقه مندبشید!* :Yahoo (99):

----------


## sajad564

> *سلام ... 
> به نظرمن فاگو!
> دلیل :
> زیست خوندن قلق داره! یعنی وقتی یک جمله رو میخونید باید تحلیلش کنید و کاملا نکات اضافیش رو متوجه بشید! یعنی باید از یه جمله کتاب چندتا جمله رو بکشید بیرون!
> ازاونجایی که شماتاحالا زیست نخوندین ، بعید میدونم اول کار این قلق رو خوب بلدباشید!
> بهتره با فاگو شروع کنید چون دراین کتاب کاملا نکاتی که قابل ذکرهست رو گفته! به خاطرهمینم هست که حجمش زیاده!یعنی نکته هایی که لازمه شما خودتون بفهمید رو آماده تحویلتون داده! بعدیه مدت لم دستتون میاد و خودتونم میتونید نکات رو استخراج کنید! 
> و علاوه براون بسیار کتاب شیرینی هست یکمی آدم رو قلقک میده و به نظرم بااین کتاب خیلی بیشتر از بقیه کتاب ها میتونید ارتباط برقرار کنید و به زیست علاقه مندبشید!*


کتابم باید باهاش بخونم؟

----------


## dr_zahra

> کتابم باید باهاش بخونم؟


*بله حتما! کتاب در اولویت اوله!
کتابتون رو دقیق و مفهومی میخونید،مثلا مبحث عنکبوت
بعد فاگوزیست رو بازمیکنید و صفحاتی که مربوط به مبحث هست رومیخونید و کامل یادمیگیرید

این کتاب واقعا ترکیبی و مفهومیه! معرکه ست!
خودمم ازش استفاده میکنم
و توی کانال آقای جوادی دیدم که بعد کنکور تاچه حد بچه ها پی ام داده بودن واستقبال کرده بودن که ما زیست روخوب زدیم و همش مدیون فاگو هستیم...*

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

*فاگو برای کسی که تغییر رشته ای هست خوبه به شرطی که روزی حداقل دو ساعت براش وقت بزاره , چون واقعا حجیمه , واسه هر فصلی دست کم ۷۰ صفحه توضیحات داره , اما خوبیش اینه که ترکیبی کار کرده و ناخودآگاه مطالب فصل های دیگه هی مرور میشه ... ( اما بازم تاکید میکنم که حجمش خیلی زیاده و تازه ژنتیک و گیاهی رو هم نداره تو کتاباش )

اگه بتونی جزوه پنج جلدی عمارلو ( نه اون کتاب هایی که واسه نشر دریافت هست ) رو گیر بیاری خیلی خوبه ( بهتر از فاگو ) , چون هم متن کتاب رو داره هم نکات رو به صورت ترکیبی اضافه کرده و حجمش هم معقوله و در کنارش تست الگو یا خیلی سبز ترکیب مطلوبی میشه .

قبلا منشی عمارلو جزوه هاش رو میفروخت , اما الان رو نمیدونم , یه زنگ بهش بزنی آمار بگیری بدک نیست : 09121396739*

----------


## Ollare

فاگوزیست روپیشنهادنمیکنم.دلایل زیادی داره من جمله پرت بودنش.
بنده ی خدایی اومده بودپیشم باشرایط شما،ترکیب زیروبهش گفتم تهیه کنه وباتلاشش احتمالا رتبه ی تاپی بیاره.
کتاب درسی زیرذره بین خانه زیست شناسی
کتاب های اقای عمارلو
معجزه زیست مهروماه
فیلم های وب صنعتی شریف اقای پازوکی 

الگوو...هم نمیخواد.چون ارزشی ندارن.برای تست سراسری وتستهی کتاب اقای عمارلوزده بشه،کافیه وقتتونوباکتابهای قطورتلف نکنید
زیست کنکوریکی از درساییه که بیشترازتست زدن نیازمند خوندنه.درحالیکه ریاضی وفیزیک و.. رو هرچقدرهم بخونی اماتست نزنی فایده نداره
کتاب معجزه زیست کنکور روبه همه پیشنهادمیکنم.شمابعنوان یک تغییررشته ای باید زیست پایه رو دراین مدت تامهرماه ببندی
اینکه چطوربخونم و...؟ روبهت پیشنهادمیکنم بجای پرسیدن ازاین واون،متدهای توی ذهنت رو پیاده کنی و ببینی کدوم رومیتونی انجام بدی.
روش خوندن زیست مثل مسواک شخصیه ومنحصر ب فرد.دخترخانمی درکنکور94 بودن که روش یادگیری زیستشون این بود که دفتری داشتن که بازمیکردن وازروی کتاب زیست مشق مینوشتن هرشب.
زیستشونو58زدن وجالب  اینه بدون غلط.
درحالیکه همه مسخرشون میکردن.
اگرتیراندازی کرده باشی،میدونی که قبل انجام تیراندازی باید قلق گیری کرد.حتی درمیدانای تیر قبل سنجش تیراندازی بهتون چند تیرمیدن تاتیراندازی کنین.
زیست کنکوردقیقا چنین چیزیه.
متاسفانه همه میگن زیست کنکورسخته و..
اماتادرصد 60بسیاراسونه.
بیست درصدسوالات واقعن سختن و کمترکسی پیدامیشه درست بزنتشون.
بیست درصد نیازبه این دارن که چنددورکتابو خونده باشی تابراحتی جواب بدی.60درصد به راحتی قاب جواب دادنه.

یه چیزدیگه ای هم که هست اینه که بعلت گستردگی،انتظارنداشته باشین وقتی مبحثی روخوب کارکردین هرتستی رو بزنید.نه،شماباید تا یک روزمونده به کنکورتون درحال یادگیری باشین.
وبهترازمن هم میدونید که تلاش همیشه حرف اول وآخرومیزنه.
موفق باشید بچه ها

----------


## sajad564

> فاگوزیست روپیشنهادنمیکنم.دلایل زیادی داره من جمله پرت بودنش.
> بنده ی خدایی اومده بودپیشم باشرایط شما،ترکیب زیروبهش گفتم تهیه کنه وباتلاشش احتمالا رتبه ی تاپی بیاره.
> کتاب درسی زیرذره بین خانه زیست شناسی
> کتاب های اقای عمارلو
> معجزه زیست مهروماه
> فیلم های وب صنعتی شریف اقای پازوکی 
> 
> الگوو...هم نمیخواد.چون ارزشی ندارن.برای تست سراسری وتستهی کتاب اقای عمارلوزده بشه،کافیه وقتتونوباکتابهای قطورتلف نکنید
> زیست کنکوریکی از درساییه که بیشترازتست زدن نیازمند خوندنه.درحالیکه ریاضی وفیزیک و.. رو هرچقدرهم بخونی اماتست نزنی فایده نداره
> ...


دقیقا به اسم کتاب های اقای عمارلو اشاره کننین...همایش؟؟یا چیز دیگه؟؟حجمش چقدره؟؟چند تا تست داره؟؟؟(متاسفانه اهل فیلم نگا کردن نیستم)

----------


## alivesali

سلام!اول یه نمونه از فاگوزیست رو ببین ،ببین می تونی باهاش کنار بیای یا نه

فصل اول سال دوم:http://dl.konkuru.ir/upload/fagozist...kuru.ir%7D.zip
رمز:کنکوریو

----------


## sajad564

فاگو خیلی جالب بود واسم

----------


## Dayi javad

بزار تمام این کامنتارو یکجا برات خلاصه و توصیف کنم  :Yahoo (21): 

اگه قصد خوندن فاگورو داری :

ترکیب کتابا ایناس : اول خوندن دقیق کتاب درسی  بعد خوندن فاگو واس تست هم آی کیو یا جامع گاج بگیر ( الگو بخوای بخونی فاگو هم همشو بخونی مگ اینکه کنکور 97 شرکت کنی اونم فقط زیست بخونی ودرسای دیگ پ-ش-م )

اگه میخوای الگو بخونی

بازم خوندن کتاب البته همراه با کتاب عمارلو عالی میشه چون عمارلو متنو خیلی بهش توجه کرده و کلی نکته ترکیبی داره بعد هم تست تست تست از الگو 


اگه هیچ کدوم از این دوکتابو نمیخوای بخونی

بازم اول کتاب درسی بعد دوم و سوم خیلی سبز + همایش دوم ( سومش نمیخواد خیلی سبز کافیست ) پیش هم همایش و یک کتاب تست جامع مثل iq برای پرکاری تست !


ببین در کل آسمون ب زمین بیاد زمین ب آسمون بره باید اول کتابو بخونی ( بار اولم اصن دنبال نکته ترکیبی و این چیزا نباش )

بعد 

فاگو +تست زیاد

کتاب ( یا کتاب عمارلو ) + الگو

خیلی سبز دوم و سوم و همایش پیش + یک کتاب تست جامع !


نظر من کتاب + عمارلو + الگو  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## Dayi javad

> فاگو خیلی جالب بود واسم


آره دیگ منم بیام واس عنکبتوتی که دو خط تو کتاب ازش گفته 6 صفحه درنامه بگم کتابم خوب در میاد چون دیگ نا گفته ای نمیمونه فقط یکی میخواد ک بخونه!
ولی فاگو برای تو خطرنام از من ب تو نصیحت!

تو فصلای آسونو نگاه نکن ! برسی ب فصلای مفهومی و سخت تر با حجم مطالب زیاد خود ب خود وا میدی!

اگ بخوای از الان با فاگو بخونی و از متن کتاب دور بشی ب نظر من بهتر همون رشته ریاضی بمونی :Yahoo (5): 

من تو هر درسی با خوندن کتاب درسی موافق نباشم حداقل تو زیست موافقم ! چون خودم ضربشو خوردم ! امسال چن تا فصلو ک ا روی کتاب درسی خوندم تقریبا تستاش برام قابل حل بود ( تو کنکور)

----------


## mahdi77

داداش به این حرفا که مضمونش اینه که تازه اومدی تجربی پس الگو نخون توجه نکن
از همین اول کار قوی کار کن,البته من فاگو و خیلی سبز نداشتم ولی از الگو نتیجه گرفتم(زیست آزمون1مردادو صد زدم,اگه ریا نباشه😂)
درکل با هرکتابی حال میکنی همونو بگیر ولی پیشنهاد من الگو
موفق باشی

----------


## dr_zahra

> آره دیگ منم بیام واس عنکبتوتی که دو خط تو کتاب ازش گفته 6 صفحه درنامه بگم کتابم خوب در میاد چون دیگ نا گفته ای نمیمونه فقط یکی میخواد ک بخونه!
> ولی فاگو برای تو خطرنام از من ب تو نصیحت!
> 
> تو فصلای آسونو نگاه نکن ! برسی ب فصلای مفهومی و سخت تر با حجم مطالب زیاد خود ب خود وا میدی!
> 
> اگ بخوای از الان با فاگو بخونی و از متن کتاب دور بشی ب نظر من بهتر همون رشته ریاضی بمونی
> 
> من تو هر درسی با خوندن کتاب درسی موافق نباشم حداقل تو زیست موافقم ! چون خودم ضربشو خوردم ! امسال چن تا فصلو ک ا روی کتاب درسی خوندم تقریبا تستاش برام قابل حل بود ( تو کنکور)




ماچیزی به اسم زده شدن  و  کم اوردن نداریم! سارا همتیِ رتبه1 نزدیکای کنکور تو یه روز 1400 تا تست میزد !! حالا ما نخوایم تو یک روز15صفحه فاگوزیست رو بخونیم ؟
من درحد وظیفه گفتم ولی فاگو حرف نداره ... ضرر میکنید!
کامل ترین کتاب  بازاره و من تاحالا ایرادی درش ندیدم و اگرهم باشه بازهم حسن هاش برایراد هاش میچربه!
پس بهتره دنبال حاشیه نباشیم و باچشم باز انتخاب کنیم!

----------


## dr_zahra

برای تست هم با الگو موافقم

----------


## politician

خوندن فاگوحوصله+علاقه به زیست میخواد

----------


## hamed70t

کلا دو کتاب با دو تیپ متفاوت هستن ، الگو واسه تست خوبه (البته نه برای تازه کار ها چون خیلی غلط داره) فاگو برای مفهومی خوندن ( اینم برای تازه کار ها خوب نیست چون همش ترکیبه )

----------


## sajad564

اقا من به این نتیجه رسیدم که کتاب بعلاوه الگو مشکل منو حل میکنه...فاگو خیلی کامل تره ولی زیاده گویی زیاد داره...حاشیه زیاد رفته...خواسته همه چیزو بگه ولی به اینکه دانش اموز باید تویه یه سال تمومش کنه فکر تکرده
این چیزی بود که از صحبت ها ونصیحت های دوستان برمیومد

----------


## tabrizcity

*بهتره منم یه چیزایی بگم چون قبلا رشتم ریاضی بوده:
دوست عزیز اول کتابتو بخون والله من فاگو رو خوندم تقریبا از 400 صفحه ی دوم 50 صفحه اشکال علمی و املایی و تلفظی در آوردم هر کی بخواد با دلیل میتونم بهش نشون بدم به نظر من بهترین کار اینه که کتاب + همایش عمار لو ( قیمت هر سه کتابش 79 تومنه ) بخونی تا آخر تابستون + از مهر شروع کنی الگو بخونی شدیدا توصیه می کنم الگو رو از الان نخونی چون واقعا از زیست زده میشی کسی که میخواد با الگو کار کنه باید حداقل یکی دو بار کتابو خونده باشه
ومن الله توفیق
*

----------


## sajad564

> *بهتره منم یه چیزایی بگم چون قبلا رشتم ریاضی بوده:
> دوست عزیز اول کتابتو بخون والله من فاگو رو خوندم تقریبا از 400 صفحه ی دوم 50 صفحه اشکال علمی و املایی و تلفظی در آوردم هر کی بخواد با دلیل میتونم بهش نشون بدم به نظر من بهترین کار اینه که کتاب + همایش عمار لو ( قیمت هر سه کتابش 79 تومنه ) بخونی تا آخر تابستون + از مهر شروع کنی الگو بخونی شدیدا توصیه می کنم الگو رو از الان نخونی چون واقعا از زیست زده میشی کسی که میخواد با الگو کار کنه باید حداقل یکی دو بار کتابو خونده باشه
> ومن الله توفیق
> *


ممنون
ببخشید شما امسال تجربی کنکور دادید؟؟از کنکور راضی بودید؟؟

----------


## tabrizcity

> ممنون
> ببخشید شما امسال تجربی کنکور دادید؟؟از کنکور راضی بودید؟؟


آره بدک نبود زیاد نخونده بودم در حد یه ماه زیر 5 هزار میشم تقریبا

----------


## sajad564

> آره بدک نبود زیاد نخونده بودم در حد یه ماه زیر 5 هزار میشم تقریبا


اولین سال کنکورت بود؟؟ینی ریاضی کنکور ندادی تا حالا؟؟

----------


## tabrizcity

> اولین سال کنکورت بود؟؟ینی ریاضی کنکور ندادی تا حالا؟؟


لطفا بقیه سوالات رو تو پ.خ بپرس
نه اولین کنکورم بود

----------


## Dayi javad

> برای تست هم با الگو موافقم


شما از این متعصبای بازار کنکور هستی ! 

یکی از دوستان بود ک شدیدا موافق فاگو بود ! چنان که خداشاهده ب منتقدین کتاب دیگ فحش میداد ! این آقا نمونه ها رو دیده بود و خوب و شنگول رفت کتابو خرید !

ولی همین دوست خوبم بعد چن هفته پیام داد بهم ک آقا این اون فاگو ک فک مکیردم نبود!

من نمیگم فاگو کتاب بدی !
ولی بعضیا از فاگو ی تصوراتی ساختن ک انگار اگ نخوننش دیگ موفق نمیشن یا اگ بخونن موفق میشن !
مث وقتی تازه کنکور آسان است اومده بود رو بورس ! همه فک میکردن اگ دی وی دی کنکور آسان است رو داشته باشن موفق میشن نداشته باشن موفق نمیشن
مطمئن باشید ما امسال اینقد رتبه برتر داریم ک حتی اسم فاگو رو تا حالا نشنیده باش!


500 هزار داوطلب کنکور تجربی داریم ! تیراژ این کتاب در نهایت تو یک سال 20 هزار تا بیشتر نیس دیگ !

پس حتماباید 20 هزار نفری ک این کتاب دارن موفق باشن تو زیست ؟

خیر خواهرم !

موفق کسی که تو کتابش دیگ جا نیس یادداشت کنه ! تستو خودش طرح میکنه تو ذهنش از تست کنکور سخت تر و مفهومی تر !

خلاصه نمیگم فاگو بده ! ولی فاگو فقط یک کتاب ! قرار نیس فاگو بره سر جلسه کنکور شرکت کنه!

الگو و همایش و ... اینا هم همیطور !

نه بدون منبع میشه کنکور داد نه با یک انبار پر از منبع !

میدونین کسایی هستن که ب خاطر نبودن تو همین حواشی و تنها با معرفی یک کتاب معمولی از طرف معلم دارن راهی رو میرن که ما با بهترین کتابا قرار پیش بریم ؟ و خیلی هم از ما جلوتر !
چون دغدغه اون کتاب نیس دغدغش درسش ! درس

----------


## Dayi javad

> *بهتره منم یه چیزایی بگم چون قبلا رشتم ریاضی بوده:
> دوست عزیز اول کتابتو بخون والله من فاگو رو خوندم تقریبا از 400 صفحه ی دوم 50 صفحه اشکال علمی و املایی و تلفظی در آوردم هر کی بخواد با دلیل میتونم بهش نشون بدم به نظر من بهترین کار اینه که کتاب + همایش عمار لو ( قیمت هر سه کتابش 79 تومنه ) بخونی تا آخر تابستون + از مهر شروع کنی الگو بخونی شدیدا توصیه می کنم الگو رو از الان نخونی چون واقعا از زیست زده میشی کسی که میخواد با الگو کار کنه باید حداقل یکی دو بار کتابو خونده باشه
> ومن الله توفیق
> *


بسیار عالی :Yahoo (112):

----------


## sajad564

من زیاد از زیست انتظار ندارما...به سی چهل قانعم...ولی یه سی چهل قطعی :Yahoo (112):

----------


## Dayi javad

> من زیاد از زیست انتظار ندارما...به سی چهل قانعم...ولی یه سی چهل قطعی


طرف رشته ریاضی تو بهمن ماه موقع ثبت نام کنکور اومده تجربی شرکت کرده و خودش زیستو از بهمن خونده 40 زده بعد تو از الان ب فکر 40 هستی !

تو شروع کن و قشنگ زیستو بخون اگ از اول خوب پیش بری ب درصدای خیل بالاتر فک میکنی !

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

*دو هفته دیگه که رتبه ها میاد تو همین انجمن با یه سری از برتر ها مصاحبه میشه , معمولا منابع مطالعاتیشون رو صادقانه میگن , اونجا میتونی راحت تر تصمیم بگیری که چه کتابی بخونی ... تا اون موقع هم واسه اینکه عقب نمونی کتب درسی رو بخون 

خود من خیلی مشتاقم ببینم کسی از رتبه های زیر هزار از فاگو استفاده کرده یا نه ...
*

----------


## Dr.Mojdeh

جاست الگو درسنامه هم داره جاهای مهم رو مشخص کرده ولی اول کتاب رو باید بفهمی شرط موفقیت تو زیست فقط فهمیدن کتابه اصن خارج کتاب سوال نمیاد که...

----------


## sajad564

> *دو هفته دیگه که رتبه ها میاد تو همین انجمن با یه سری از برتر ها مصاحبه میشه , معمولا منابع مطالعاتیشون رو صادقانه میگن , اونجا میتونی راحت تر تصمیم بگیری که چه کتابی بخونی ... تا اون موقع هم واسه اینکه عقب نمونی کتب درسی رو بخون 
> 
> خود من خیلی مشتاقم ببینم کسی از رتبه های زیر هزار از فاگو استفاده کرده یا نه ...
> *


والا توی کانالشون خودشونو پاره کردن انقد ازش تعریف کردن :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Nima1220

من خودم که اصلا فاگو استفاده نکردم ولی شنیدم میگن خوبه و طرز خوندن زیست  رو بهتون نشون میده پس واسه شما که تازه میخوای شروع کنی به زیست خوندن  مفیده

----------


## sajad564

> طرف رشته ریاضی تو بهمن ماه موقع ثبت نام کنکور اومده تجربی شرکت کرده و خودش زیستو از بهمن خونده 40 زده بعد تو از الان ب فکر 40 هستی !
> 
> تو شروع کن و قشنگ زیستو بخون اگ از اول خوب پیش بری ب درصدای خیل بالاتر فک میکنی !


ممنون
خدا از دهنت بشنوه
بدجور امیدوار شدم (و جو گیر)
اقا کتابای درسی زیست چند سال اخیر تغعیر نکرده؟؟برم از درو همسایه بگیرم از الان شروع کنم...

----------


## M.NABI.Z

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sajad564


ممنون
خدا از دهنت بشنوه
بدجور امیدوار شدم (و جو گیر)
اقا کتابای درسی زیست چند سال اخیر تغعیر نکرده؟؟برم از درو همسایه بگیرم از الان شروع کنم...


داداش سجاد بیا به این بنده خدا(sadman ) مشاوره بده. درست راهنماییش کنی ها.

تغییر رشته-لطفا راهنمایی کنید*

----------


## sajad564

> *
> داداش سجاد بیا به این بنده خدا(sadman ) مشاوره بده. درست راهنماییش کنی ها.
> 
> تغییر رشته-لطفا راهنمایی کنید*


قبلا یه پست زده بود که علاقش ریاضیه و میخواد بره دانشگاه بعد برقو پزشکی رو هم زمان بخونه
والا اگه نظر منو بخواد علاقه چیز مهمیه ولی دو فردای دیگه که بیکار موندی یا اینکه کار پیدا کردی ولی دیدی فلان هم کلاسیت که رفت تجربی الان خدا تومن پول در میاره اون موقع حسرت نمیخوری؟؟اگه وضعش خوبه ریاضی در غیر این صورت تجربی...(این نظر منه)

----------


## M.NABI.Z

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sajad564


 میخواد بره دانشگاه بعد برقو پزشکی رو هم زمان بخونه


*

----------


## †Muhammad†

> اقا من به این نتیجه رسیدم که کتاب بعلاوه الگو مشکل منو حل میکنه...فاگو خیلی کامل تره ولی زیاده گویی زیاد داره...حاشیه زیاد رفته...خواسته همه چیزو بگه ولی به اینکه دانش اموز باید تویه یه سال تمومش کنه فکر تکرده
> این چیزی بود که از صحبت ها ونصیحت های دوستان برمیومد


اگ سال بعد کنکور داری ک قید فاگو رو کلا بزن!
اگ وقت کم داری من کتاب همایش دکتر عمارلو رو بت پیشنهاد میدم چو حجمش خیلی کمتره اما یادت نره فقط کتاب درسی.
ولی خدایی الان رشته ریاضی رفتن حال میده ب ادم!!همه دارن میکشن میان تجربی!!

----------


## sajad564

> اگ سال بعد کنکور داری ک قید فاگو رو کلا بزن!
> اگ وقت کم داری من کتاب همایش دکتر عمارلو رو بت پیشنهاد میدم چو حجمش خیلی کمتره اما یادت نره فقط کتاب درسی.
> ولی خدایی الان رشته ریاضی رفتن حال میده ب ادم!!همه دارن میکشن میان تجربی!!


اگه هدف رتبه باشه اره...ولی در اینده ای ن چندان دور طرف به خاک سیاه میشینه :Yahoo (4): 
وقت کم ندارم چون ریاضی و فیزیکم قویه مدرسه هم قرار نیست برم
این عمارلو عمارلو که همه میگن منظورشون همون همایش عمارلوعه؟؟یا چیز دیگه؟

----------


## kingmehdi00p99

خیلی سبز بگیر اگه نمیگیری فاگو نگیر از من گفتن بود

فرستاده شده از HUAWEI G610-U20ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## †Muhammad†

> اگه هدف رتبه باشه اره...ولی در اینده ای ن چندان دور طرف به خاک سیاه میشینه
> وقت کم ندارم چون ریاضی و فیزیکم قویه مدرسه هم قرار نیست برم
> این عمارلو عمارلو که همه میگن منظورشون همون همایش عمارلوعه؟؟یا چیز دیگه؟


اینم حرفیه!!
هرچی قوی باشی بازم نمیشه نخونیشون.لامصب تمومی درسارو باید هر روز خوند بخصوص این زیستو
دکتر عمارلو هم جزوه داره هم کتاب همایشی ک تألیف خودشه.کتاب همایشش ک تو بازار موجوده این جزوشم ک کم گیر میاد.پ بیخیال جزوش شو همون کتاب همایشش رو بخون
بازم میگم هدفت تموم کردن کتابش نباشه سعی کن خوب بفهمیش.کتاب درسیو بخور حتی بله خیرشو جا نذار طراح فقط کتابو میبینه!

----------


## Nikolai

_خیلی زشته که کتابی رو که 4 جلدش به طور تمام و کمال منتشر شده(البته هنوز برا چاپ جدیدش برا کنکور 96 خبر ندارم) و تست هایه جوندار به وفور داره و درسنامه های توپ و خفن داره با کتابی مقایسه کرد که فقط دو جلدش منتشر شده که اونم نه تست داره نه زیست گیاهی داره و نه ژنتیک دارهنزدیک به یک ساله که به بچه هایه مردم می گن دو هفته یه دیگه کامل منتشر می شه اینو خودت می تونی از دوستانه سالایه گذشته بپرسی
سجاد دادا این پیشنهاد من به تو هستش که می خوای تغییر رشته بدی:دانلود فایل کتاب هایه درسی زیست اون چاپی که برا کنکور 96 هس از سایت رسمی توزیع کتاب درسی
+
تصویر نامه زیست مهروماه:برا این می گم بگیر چون تو فایل کتاب درسی کیفیت عکسا بشدت پایینه مخصوصا تو فصل حرکت سال دوم ی عکس ماهی هست اصلا حتی معلوم نیس چی نوشته خودت برو نگا کنتو کنکور هم هر سال از شکلایه کتاب درسی سوال می یادنویسندش سجاد احمدی دانشجو پزشکی تهران و یکی از طراح سوالایه قلمچی هس اصلا کاری به نویسنده ندارم کتاب واقعا محتوایه عالی داره تمام شکلا رو با کیفیته حتی بهتر از اصل کتاب درسی گذاشته و همه رو کامل تحلیل کرده

+
4 جلدی الگو به کتاب ژنتیک و گیاهی جدا هم اصلا احتیاج نیس خوده اشکان هاشمی تو کانال به بچه ها قول داد که 4 جلدی کامل پوشش می ده احتیاجی به خرید نیس





_

----------


## Full Professor

فبلا هم گفتم فاگو بدرد نمیخوره 
حالا کسی واقعا نمیتونه کتاب بهتری پیدا کنه  خوب بره بخره ولی بزار آزمون و خطا کنه اصلا تو فصل 7 پیش دانشگاهی هم زیست رو میخونه همین آزمون خطا رو میخونه بعدا متوجه میشه 
بالاخره ما تجربه داریم
ولی اینو که میگم کتاب های بهتر و حتی چیزای بهتری میتونید گیر بیارید اینو یقین داشته باشین من نمیگم ولی هست اونها این همه تبلیغ ندارن

----------


## Zealous

کاش یک نفر از فاگو عکس میگرفت میگذاشت اینجا یا واضح میگفت مشکلش چیه؟من شنیدم نکاتو پشت سر هم ردیف کرده (که برای تازه کارها بیزاری میاره) اما برای بقیه باید خوب باشه نمیدونم شاید ناقص گفته یا از نظر علمی ایراد داره اگر کسی خونده نظر بده فقط نباید بگید خوبه یا بد دلیل بیارید.
سایت فاگوزیست خیلی منوگیج کرده بالای سایت نوشته 7 جلد اما 4 جلد چاپ شده نمونه صفحه که  :Yahoo (110): ... تنها راهش نمونه صفحه از طرف شماست مثلا قلب و...

----------


## Full Professor

نمونه صفحه میخوای چیکار 
برو ببین نتونستی کتاب بهتری پیدا کنی بخر
ولی انتظار درصد بالا نداشته باش
چون داریم از این خیلی بهتر این به یقین میگم

----------


## sajad564

> کاش یک نفر از فاگو عکس میگرفت میگذاشت اینجا یا واضح میگفت مشکلش چیه؟من شنیدم نکاتو پشت سر هم ردیف کرده (که برای تازه کارها بیزاری میاره) اما برای بقیه باید خوب باشه نمیدونم شاید ناقص گفته یا از نظر علمی ایراد داره اگر کسی خونده نظر بده فقط نباید بگید خوبه یا بد دلیل بیارید.
> سایت فاگوزیست خیلی منوگیج کرده بالای سایت نوشته 7 جلد اما 4 جلد چاپ شده نمونه صفحه که ... تنها راهش نمونه صفحه از طرف شماست مثلا قلب و...


چند صفحه قبل بچه ها نمونه صفحشو گذاشتن

----------


## sajad564

> _خیلی زشته که کتابی رو که 4 جلدش به طور تمام و کمال منتشر شده(البته هنوز برا چاپ جدیدش برا کنکور 96 خبر ندارم) و تست هایه جوندار به وفور داره و درسنامه های توپ و خفن داره با کتابی مقایسه کرد که فقط دو جلدش منتشر شده که اونم نه تست داره نه زیست گیاهی داره و نه ژنتیک دارهنزدیک به یک ساله که به بچه هایه مردم می گن دو هفته یه دیگه کامل منتشر می شه اینو خودت می تونی از دوستانه سالایه گذشته بپرسی
> سجاد دادا این پیشنهاد من به تو هستش که می خوای تغییر رشته بدی:دانلود فایل کتاب هایه درسی زیست اون چاپی که برا کنکور 96 هس از سایت رسمی توزیع کتاب درسی
> +
> تصویر نامه زیست مهروماه:برا این می گم بگیر چون تو فایل کتاب درسی کیفیت عکسا بشدت پایینه مخصوصا تو فصل حرکت سال دوم ی عکس ماهی هست اصلا حتی معلوم نیس چی نوشته خودت برو نگا کنتو کنکور هم هر سال از شکلایه کتاب درسی سوال می یادنویسندش سجاد احمدی دانشجو پزشکی تهران و یکی از طراح سوالایه قلمچی هس اصلا کاری به نویسنده ندارم کتاب واقعا محتوایه عالی داره تمام شکلا رو با کیفیته حتی بهتر از اصل کتاب درسی گذاشته و همه رو کامل تحلیل کرده
> 
> +
> 4 جلدی الگو به کتاب ژنتیک و گیاهی جدا هم اصلا احتیاج نیس خوده اشکان هاشمی تو کانال به بچه ها قول داد که 4 جلدی کامل پوشش می ده احتیاجی به خرید نیس
> 
> 
> ...


ممنون
تصمیم خودمم همینطوریه

----------


## alivesali

کتاب همایش عمارلو و جزوه هاش تو نت رایگان هست یه سرچی بزن پیدا می کنی حتما

----------


## sajad564

> کتاب همایش عمارلو و جزوه هاش تو نت رایگان هست یه سرچی بزن پیدا می کنی حتما


راااااااااایگان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (114): 
میشه لینک بدی؟؟

----------


## alivesali

> راااااااااایگان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> میشه لینک بدی؟؟


این  کتاب محبوب در دو جلد که جلد اول مربوط به سال دوم و سوم دبیرستان (بدون  فصل ژنتیک) و سال چهارم دبیرستان (بعلاوه ژنتیک سوم) چاپ شده است. این کتاب  بیشتر جنبه ی درسنامه ای و جمعبندی داشته و تست هایی که در آن به کاربرده  شده بیشتر جنبه ی آموزشی دارد. لذا پیشنهاد می شود که در کنار این کتاب (پس  از خواندن کامل درسنامه ی این کتاب) از کتب نشرالگو  برای تسلط بر مهارت  تست زنی استفاده کنید. این کتاب دوجلدی با قیمت حدود ۴۰هزارتومان در بازار  به فروش می رسد که هم اکنون می توانید به صورت کامل آن را دانلود کنید.  
دانلود کتاب همایش زیست شناسی دکتر عمارلو به صورت یکجا | حجم : ۹۱ مگابایت


دانلود کتاب همایش زیست شناسی دکتر عمارلو (فصل۱و۲) – سال دوم


دانلود کتاب همایش زیست شناسی دکتر عمارلو (فصل۳تا۸) – سال دوم


دانلود کتاب همایش زیست شناسی دکتر عمارلو – سال سوم


دانلود کتاب همایش زیست شناسی دکتر عمارلو – سال چهارم


دانلود پاسخ تشریحی تست های همایش زیست شناسی(ج۲)


دانلود تغییرات زیست سوم دکتر عمارلو


رمز فایل : کنکور سرا - کنکور,دبیرستان,جزوه,آزمون های آزمایشی,جمع بندی


منبع / نویسنده : کنکوردانلود – کنکور ۱۰۰

----------


## sajad564

> این  کتاب محبوب در دو جلد که جلد اول مربوط به سال دوم و سوم دبیرستان (بدون  فصل ژنتیک) و سال چهارم دبیرستان (بعلاوه ژنتیک سوم) چاپ شده است. این کتاب  بیشتر جنبه ی درسنامه ای و جمعبندی داشته و تست هایی که در آن به کاربرده  شده بیشتر جنبه ی آموزشی دارد. لذا پیشنهاد می شود که در کنار این کتاب (پس  از خواندن کامل درسنامه ی این کتاب) از کتب نشرالگو  برای تسلط بر مهارت  تست زنی استفاده کنید. این کتاب دوجلدی با قیمت حدود ۴۰هزارتومان در بازار  به فروش می رسد که هم اکنون می توانید به صورت کامل آن را دانلود کنید.  
> دانلود کتاب همایش زیست شناسی دکتر عمارلو به صورت یکجا | حجم : ۹۱ مگابایت
> 
> 
> دانلود کتاب همایش زیست شناسی دکتر عمارلو (فصل۱و۲) – سال دوم
> 
> 
> دانلود کتاب همایش زیست شناسی دکتر عمارلو (فصل۳تا۸) – سال دوم
> 
> ...


وااااااااااااااای ممنون :Yahoo (111):

----------


## artim

سراغ فاگو نرین همین الان تبلیغات زده چه این جزوه چه جزوه های دیگه که 90 درصد 100 درصد سوالات تو کتاب هاشون بوده
کتاب های بدرد بخور الگو و گاج و خیلی سبز هستن

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

> والا توی کانالشون خودشونو پاره کردن انقد ازش تعریف کردن


*اونو ولش کن , ۹۰ درصدش فیکه ...*




> این عمارلو عمارلو که همه میگن منظورشون همون همایش عمارلوعه؟؟یا چیز دیگه؟


*همایش عمارلو یه کتاب نکته محور هستش که توسط نشر دریافت چاپ میشه , جزوه عمارلو یه چیز دیگس , تو جزوش متن کتاب کامل وجود داره و نکته ها رو به صورت ترکیبی به متن کتاب اضافه کرده , عکس زیر رو ببین , راستیه همایشه , چپیه جزوشه :*






> وااااااااااااااای ممنون


*این لینک هایی که دوستمون برات گذاشته مربوط به کتاب همایش قدیمی عمارلو هست , این کتاب دیگه وجود خارجی نداره چون ویرایش کلی شده و سال دوم کتاب مجزایی از سال سوم داره , تست های کتاب جدید هم به سبک کنکوره اما تست های اون کتاب قدیمی به سبک گلابی وار بود ...*

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

_فاگو عالیه ولی از الان باید بخونیش وقت زیاد میخواد در کنارش الگو_

----------


## sajad564

> *اونو ولش کن , ۹۰ درصدش فیکه ...*
> 
> 
> 
> *همایش عمارلو یه کتاب نکته محور هستش که توسط نشر دریافت چاپ میشه , جزوه عمارلو یه چیز دیگس , تو جزوش متن کتاب کامل وجود داره و نکته ها رو به صورت ترکیبی به متن کتاب اضافه کرده , عکس زیر رو ببین , راستیه همایشه , چپیه جزوشه :*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ممنون
جزوش که پیدا نمیشه...کتابشو میخرم ببینم چجوریه

----------


## tabrizcity

> این  کتاب محبوب در دو جلد که جلد اول مربوط به سال دوم و سوم دبیرستان (بدون  فصل ژنتیک) و سال چهارم دبیرستان (بعلاوه ژنتیک سوم) چاپ شده است. این کتاب  بیشتر جنبه ی درسنامه ای و جمعبندی داشته و تست هایی که در آن به کاربرده  شده بیشتر جنبه ی آموزشی دارد. لذا پیشنهاد می شود که در کنار این کتاب (پس  از خواندن کامل درسنامه ی این کتاب) از کتب نشرالگو  برای تسلط بر مهارت  تست زنی استفاده کنید. این کتاب دوجلدی با قیمت حدود ۴۰هزارتومان در بازار  به فروش می رسد که هم اکنون می توانید به صورت کامل آن را دانلود کنید.  
> دانلود کتاب همایش زیست شناسی دکتر عمارلو به صورت یکجا | حجم : ۹۱ مگابایت
> 
> 
> دانلود کتاب همایش زیست شناسی دکتر عمارلو (فصل۱و۲) – سال دوم
> 
> 
> دانلود کتاب همایش زیست شناسی دکتر عمارلو (فصل۳تا۸) – سال دوم
> 
> ...


متاسفانه جلد قدیمی هست که برای مرور خوبه جلد جدید شامل توضیح تمامی مطالب هست و به صورت خلاصه نیست

----------


## sajad564

> _فاگو عالیه ولی از الان باید بخونیش وقت زیاد میخواد در کنارش الگو_


الگو خودش یه کتاب گردن کلفته قطور هستش حالا فاگو رو بزار کنارش...چه شود :Yahoo (114):

----------


## HAMID 313

نری طرف فاگو یه وقتا. برو سوالای کنکورو ببین و با فاگو مقایسه کن.  فک نکنم شباهتی داشته باشن

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

_شباهت فاگو با کنکور۹۵ اومده با کنکور۹۴ اومده بود_

----------


## navidm46

کنکور 95 تطبیقش با فاگو اومده ببینید 
عمار لو به درد دوران جمع بندی میخوره چون فقط نکاتو اورده بدون توضیحات برای یادگیری

----------


## sajad564

> کنکور 95 تطبیقش با فاگو اومده ببینید 
> عمار لو به درد دوران جمع بندی میخوره چون فقط نکاتو اورده بدون توضیحات برای یادگیری


برای دیدنش کجا باید برم؟؟

----------


## _ZAPATA_

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sajad564


برای دیدنش کجا باید برم؟؟


کجا میخوای بری ؟

برو سایتش زیست 110*

----------


## sajad564

اقا همین الان شنیدم توی مصر سوالا لو رفته بچه ها رفتن تظاهرات
با پلیسم درگیر شدن

----------


## _ZAPATA_

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sajad564


اقا همین الان شنیدم توی مصر سوالا لو رفته بچه ها رفتن تظاهرات
با پلیسم درگیر شدن


تو قصد نداری بری تظاهرات ؟؟*

----------


## artim

تطابق سوالات با فلان جزوه باشه قبول
منم تطابق سوالات کنکور رو با متن کتاب درسی میارم
خواهشا گول تطابق ها رو نخورین
الان تطابق هر چیزی رو با هر چیزی میشه اورد

*** تطابق سوالات زیست کنکور 94 با کتاب درسی ***

----------


## farshad7

سلام به همگی

فاگو نگیر من پارسال همین موقع ها از یکی از اشناهامون کتابو گرفتم ببینم چیه ؟


ببین خوندن نکات تو کنکور بهت کمکی نمیکنه باید با تست زدن به این نکات برسی چون هم تو ذهنت ماندگارتره 
چون

خودت بهشون رسیدی حفظ نکردی هم توانایی استادلالت میره بالا سر جلسه کنکور خودت باید جواب تستا رو تحلیل کنی

دلیل بعدی من هم اینه زمان نمی تونی هم فاگو بخونی و هم تست بزنی درسای دیگه خراب میشی


سومین دلیل لذت زیست خوندن رو میگیره ازت من وقتی تست میزنم نکاتو خودم پیدا میکنم تو کتاب یا کلاسور 

مینویسم خیلی حال میکنم خداییش :Yahoo (4):  من حتی شکلا رو هم میکشم مثلا فصل حواس یا تست طرح میکنم

اطراف من هرکی زیستو بالا میزنه فاگو نداره :Yahoo (4):

----------


## sajad564

کتاب درسی+همایش+الگو :Yahoo (16):

----------


## farshad7

من خوندم اینا رو می خونم یا *خوندم
*
زیست دوم: *خیلی سبز+الگو

سوم:الگو

پیش 1 و 2: الگو

ای کیو و جامع گاج 

ازمونای ماز رو هم میرم
*

----------


## politician

هیشکی مث خودآدم نمیتونه بفهمه کدوم کتاب واسش مناسبه شمابروخودت کتاب هاروباتوجه به وقتت سطحت حوصلت فهمت یه نگاهی بندازباتوجه به پی دی اف هاشون تصمیم بگیروصرفابه خاطرحرف بقیه تصمیم نگیر

----------


## sajad564

> هیشکی مث خودآدم نمیتونه بفهمه کدوم کتاب واسش مناسبه شمابروخودت کتاب هاروباتوجه به وقتت سطحت حوصلت فهمت یه نگاهی بندازباتوجه به پی دی اف هاشون تصمیم بگیروصرفابه خاطرحرف بقیه تصمیم نگیر


خو مثلا الان من نمونه صفحه فاگو رو دیدم خوشم اومد ولی یه سری از بچه ها با دلایل قانع کننده گفتن که خوب نیست...به نظر من ادم باید جدا از دیدن کتاب در موردش از اینو اون پرسو جو کنه

----------


## khansar

سلام من برای بار سوم میخام کنکور تجربی بدم .روی منابع اصلا حساس نشین هیچ کتابی کامل نیست.با هر کدوم حال کردین بخونین حساس شدن روی منابع=رفتن در حاشیه و عقب افتادن از درس خوندن

----------


## Behnam10

> کاش یک نفر از فاگو عکس میگرفت میگذاشت اینجا یا واضح میگفت مشکلش چیه؟من شنیدم نکاتو پشت سر هم ردیف کرده (که برای تازه کارها بیزاری میاره) اما برای بقیه باید خوب باشه نمیدونم شاید ناقص گفته یا از نظر علمی ایراد داره اگر کسی خونده نظر بده فقط نباید بگید خوبه یا بد دلیل بیارید.
> سایت فاگوزیست خیلی منوگیج کرده بالای سایت نوشته 7 جلد اما 4 جلد چاپ شده نمونه صفحه که ... تنها راهش نمونه صفحه از طرف شماست مثلا قلب و...


*نمونه صفحه ها در سایت کتاب پایتخت باید موجود باشه  والبته دوستان هم در چند ص قبلی گذاشتند .
کتابش برای مبتدی هایی که کلا هیچی از زیست نمیدونن خوبه ولی برا کسانی که اولا وقتشون رو پخش میکنند بین تمام درس ها و ثانیا قدرت درک بالا و ترکیب مفاهیم دارند بدرد نمیخوره . نصف بیشتر این نکات در تست های الگو والبته کتاب پدرام فرهادیان(زیست 1و2 در یک نگاه) موجوده ؛ والبته درستش اینه که خودمون بتونیم ازش نکته دربیاریم .
چون شما هم زیستتون خوبه و هم طبق فعالیتت در بخش زیست انجمن نشون دادی قدرت ترکیبت هم خوبه بنظر من نیاز نیست این جور کتاب هارو بگیری .
بقیه دوستان هم اگه واقعا میتونند خوب کتاب رو بخونند و درک کنند ، کتاب الگو براشون کافیه .
 یعنی در عمرم اینقدر تبلیغ و تخریب نکرده بودم .* :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Zealous

> *نمونه صفحه ها در سایت کتاب پایتخت باید موجود باشه  والبته دوستان هم در چند ص قبلی گذاشتند .
> کتابش برای مبتدی هایی که کلا هیچی از زیست نمیدونن خوبه ولی برا کسانی که اولا وقتشون رو پخش میکنند بین تمام درس ها و ثانیا قدرت درک بالا و ترکیب مفاهیم دارند بدرد نمیخوره . نصف بیشتر این نکات در تست های الگو والبته کتاب پدرام فرهادیان(زیست 1و2 در یک نگاه) موجوده ؛ والبته درستش اینه که خودمون بتونیم ازش نکته دربیاریم .
> چون شما هم زیستتون خوبه و هم طبق فعالیتت در بخش زیست انجمن نشون دادی قدرت ترکیبت هم خوبه بنظر من نیاز نیست این جور کتاب هارو بگیری .
> بقیه دوستان هم اگه واقعا میتونند خوب کتاب رو بخونند و درک کنند ، کتاب الگو براشون کافیه .
>  یعنی در عمرم اینقدر تبلیغ و تخریب نکرده بودم .*




سپاس پس من که الگو خوندم این کتاب به دردم نمیخوره(خدا کنه نتیجم خوب  بشه چون بعییییییییییده خانوادم اجازه بدن دوباره پشت کنکوری بشم  هیعییییییی.)

----------


## sajad564

ببخشید من الان متوجه نشدم این کتاب
زیست‌شناسی سوم نشر دریافت (عمارلو) – کنکور سخت!
با پایینی در واقع یکی هستند؟؟
کتاب زیست‌شناسی۲(سال سوم)دکتر عمارلو(درس‌نامه‌ كامل و نكته‌هاي تركيبي)(همايش سوم سابق كه كامل شده!) : نشر دریافت
اصن نشر دریافت چند تا کتاب واسه زیست داره؟؟کدومشون کامله؟؟برای خرید بگم زیست دریافت میخوام یا همایش زیست دریافت؟

----------


## a.mohammad-1998

نویسنده کتاب تصویری مهر وماه بی سوادی بیش نیست!!!
پر غلطه کتابش پرههه

----------


## a.mohammad-1998

داداش.
من کتاب عمارلو هم دوم سوم رو دارم !!!فاگوزیست هم دارم
کتاب ای عمارلو اصلاکامل نیست .عمارلو نکات شکل و .. راصلا کامل نگفته
فاگو بگیر

----------


## artim

> ببخشید من الان متوجه نشدم این کتاب
> زیست‌شناسی سوم نشر دریافت (عمارلو) – کنکور سخت!
> با پایینی در واقع یکی هستند؟؟
> کتاب زیست‌شناسی۲(سال سوم)دکتر عمارلو(درس‌نامه‌ كامل و نكته‌هاي تركيبي)(همايش سوم سابق كه كامل شده!) : نشر دریافت
> اصن نشر دریافت چند تا کتاب واسه زیست داره؟؟کدومشون کامله؟؟برای خرید بگم زیست دریافت میخوام یا همایش زیست دریافت؟



همون اخریه که تو سایتش زده کامل قبلی هست

----------


## sajad564

> همون اخریه که تو سایتش زده کامل قبلی هست


اخریه که تو سایتش زده کامل هست ینی چی؟؟ :Yahoo (101): میشه لینک بدی؟

----------


## Mr.Dr

فاگوه

----------


## farshad7

> فاگوه


ممد مگه تو هم فاگو میخونی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 

سلام خوبی؟؟؟ :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mr.Dr

> ممد مگه تو هم فاگو میخونی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> سلام خوبی؟؟؟


سلام خرخون  :Yahoo (4): 
تو خوبی ؟!  :Yahoo (111): 
من ؟! فاگوه ؟!  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## farshad7

> سلام خرخون 
> تو خوبی ؟! 
> من ؟! فاگوه ؟!


اهان فهمیدم :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## ThePriNcE

بنظر من فاگوزیستو اصلا نخون چون غلط علمی زیاد داره و خیلی از نکاتشم اصلا بدرد نمیخوره
کتاب درسی به همراه الگو  رو بخون عالیه

----------


## sajad564

یکی در مورد عمارلو توضیححححححححححححححححح بدههههههههه 
چند تا کتاب داره؟؟
بگم همایش میخوام؟؟
یا بگم زیست عمارلو؟؟
فرق میکنن؟؟

----------


## yaghma

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sajad564


یکی در مورد عمارلو توضیححححححححححححححححح بدههههههههه 
چند تا کتاب داره؟؟
بگم همایش میخوام؟؟
یا بگم زیست عمارلو؟؟
فرق میکنن؟؟


برای هرسال کتاب دارن ایشون,کتاب های همایش ایشون تا چند سال قبل حالت جمع بندی داشت یعنی خلاصه بود , الان دارای درسنامه کامل شدن.
همون همایش های چاپ جدید رو بگیرید کارتون راه میفته,داخل سایت انتشارات دریافت هم فکر کنم نمونه صفحاتش موجود باشه*

----------


## navidm46

فاگو باید روش خوندنشو بلد باشی 
تا درسو نخونی نری سراغ فاگو 
اینو به خدا راست میگم من اصا فاگو نمیدونستم چیه تو همین انجمن شنیدم اسمشو 
الگو خریدم ..... کتابو میخوندم یک بار دوبار عمقی عمقی خودمو جر میدادم کتابو بیشتر ولی تو تستای الکو میموندم 
شاید از 100 تا تست بزور 40 تاشو میزدم تا اینکه فاگو رو خریدم 
چند صفحه ایی که خوندمش فهیدم طرز خوندنم مشکل داره 
یک دفتر 200 برگ برداشتم به ترتیب درسا رو میخوندم کامل کتابو میبندم بع هر چی تو ذهنمه تو کاغذ مینویسام بعد فاگو رو وا میکنم میرم تستارو بصورت یک بازه 3 دقیقه ایی سریع تستارو نگاه میکنم بعد مطالب مهمو تو ذهنم میپردم وقتی فاگو رو میخوندم مطالب مرتبط با تست ها که تکرار شده بود رو انتقال میدم دفتر 200 برگ 
میدونم جمله بندیم افتضاح شد شرمندتونم

----------


## Miss.Dr

دوس دارم 100خط راجب سوالت توضیح بدم.
فقط وقتشو ندارم
بعدم میترسم دعوامون شه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## hamed_habibi

ای کیو رو بخر 4800 تست داره تا بهمن روزی48 تا تست بزن دوبار کتابو دوره کردی...درسنامه عمارلو وکتابم بخون ...دراخر معجزه زیست وموج ازمون الگو رم بخون بزن برو یاعلی

----------


## Dayi javad

> ای کیو رو بخر 4800 تست داره تا بهمن روزی48 تا تست بزن دوبار کتابو دوره کردی...درسنامه عمارلو وکتابم بخون ...دراخر معجزه زیست وموج ازمون الگو رم بخون بزن برو یاعلی




اینم ی راه و روش خوبه !

----------


## Dayi javad

زیست ب غیر از بعضی مباحثی مثل ژنتیک اینا کلاس نیاز نیس ! البته هستن کسایی هم ک ژنتیکو خودشون خوندن و از پسش بر اومدن !

----------


## sajad564

> واقعن نتونستم تو تاپیک ب این مهمی شرکت نکنم.
> من پارسال رفتم فاگو رو گرفتم.تقربیا مهر 94 بود.
> وقتم داشتم بخونمش.
> عاغا ی روز میخوندم چند صفه
> ی روز از کتابخونه میاوردمش بیرون و میگفتم دیگه نمیخونمش...
> حتی سه تاشو (سوم دوم قلب)دادم ب دوستم بعد یه ماه ازش پس گرفتم بعد ی هفته دوباره پسش دادم نزدیک عیدم دوباره رفتم هر سه تاشو خریدم!!!!!
> خلاصه کلی با خودم کلنجار میرفتم ک چیکار کنم خدایا������
> بالاخره رسیدم ب خرداد امسال ک باس تکلیفم مشخص میشد...
> الان با خ.س+ الگو+ ای کیو میخونم
> ...


الگو رو سفارش دادم
بیاد دستم ببینم چجوریه

----------


## Hossein.A

> الگو رو سفارش دادم
> بیاد دستم ببینم چجوریه


سلام سجاد جان. ایشالله که زودتر بیاد دستت.
هروقت اومد نظرت رو با بچه‌ها به اشتراک بزار.
مرسی ازت  :Yahoo (45):

----------


## Dayi javad

> الگو رو سفارش دادم
> بیاد دستم ببینم چجوریه


اگ کتاب درسی نداری کتابای ( کتابنامه مهروماه بگیر ) و همون الگو و دیگ هیچ کتابی نگیر !

----------


## Chandler Bing

دوستان نظرتون راجب تانک تست تخته سیاه (آرامفر) چیه؟

----------


## Dayi javad

> دوستان نظرتون راجب تانک تست تخته سیاه (آرامفر) چیه؟


کتاب خوبیه ولی خب کتابای از اون بهتر هست !

ب عنوان پر کاری تست خوبه !

----------


## Miss.Dr

تانک تست میون اینهمه منبع خوب خیلی لول پایینی داره
اگه یکی خیلی مخ بود و همه منابع مذکور رو خوند
ک کار هرکسی نیس
میتونه واسه کار متنوع بره سراغ اینجور کتابا

----------


## sajad564

> تانک تست میون اینهمه منبع خوب خیلی لول پایینی داره
> اگه یکی خیلی مخ بود و همه منابع مذکور رو خوند
> ک کار هرکسی نیس
> میتونه واسه کار متنوع بره سراغ اینجور کتابا


مگه کتاب سنگینیه؟

----------


## Miss.Dr

> مگه کتاب سنگینیه؟


نه اصلا
5.6سال پیش بچه ها میخوندنش
کلا تخته سیاه مالی نیس
اخه بعضیا هستن نمیخوان هیچ کتابیو از قلم بندازن
واسه همین گفتم
تو نرو سراغ اینجور کتابا
وقت تلف کنیه

----------


## sajad564

> اگ کتاب درسی نداری کتابای ( کتابنامه مهروماه بگیر ) و همون الگو و دیگ هیچ کتابی نگیر !


والا کتاب درسیو ندارم ولی دوس دارم یه چیز داشته باشم که جدای کتاب درسی رو پر کنه
ولی بچه ها همش میگن کتاب درسی کتاب درسی کتاب درسی...(منم که کلا کتاب درسی بخون نیستم  :Yahoo (101): )

----------


## sajad564

این کتابای مهروماه خوبه جای کتاب درسی بخونم؟؟

----------


## Milad98

> دوستان نظرتون راجب تانک تست تخته سیاه (آرامفر) چیه؟


من دارم خیلی راضیم.

----------


## Milad98

> این کتابای مهروماه خوبه جای کتاب درسی بخونم؟؟


من میخوام بخرم.

pdfشو ببین خوبه

----------


## sajad564

> من میخوام بخرم.
> 
> pdfشو ببین خوبه


خوبو بدشو کار ندارم میخوام ببینم جای کتاب درسی پر میکنه یا ن
چون با کتاب درسی مشکل دارم عجیب

----------


## Milad98

> خوبو بدشو کار ندارم میخوام ببینم جای کتاب درسی پر میکنه یا ن
> چون با کتاب درسی مشکل دارم عجیب


داداش  خود کتاب درسیه  و در کنارش نکات رو گفته و تست اموزشی اورده

pdfشو نگاه کن بهتر میفهمی چی میگم.

----------


## ahda11891

واسه بچه های ریاضی که میخان تجربی شرکت کنن.چ کتابی خوبه ؟واسه درسنامه

فرستاده شده از HUAWEI MT7-TL10ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## sajad564

> داداش  خود کتاب درسیه  و در کنارش نکات رو گفته و تست اموزشی اورده
> 
> pdfشو نگاه کن بهتر میفهمی چی میگم.


داداش ببخشیدا...
میشه اسم دقیق کتابو بگی؟؟
ممنون

----------


## Milad98

> داداش ببخشیدا...
> میشه اسم دقیق کتابو بگی؟؟
> ممنون


کتابنامه زیست مهروماه

----------


## sajad564

> واسه بچه های ریاضی که میخان تجربی شرکت کنن.چ کتابی خوبه ؟واسه درسنامه
> 
> فرستاده شده از HUAWEI MT7-TL10ِ من با Tapatalk


درسنامه که خب کتاب درسی ولی به جاش چند تا از بچه همین کتاب نامه رو پیشنهاد دادن که میلاد هم گفت
کتاب نامه زیست کنکور زیست شناسی و آزمایشگاه 1

----------


## dr.mamad_97

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ahda11891


واسه بچه های ریاضی که میخان تجربی شرکت کنن.چ کتابی خوبه ؟واسه درسنامه

فرستاده شده از HUAWEI MT7-TL10ِ من با Tapatalk


درسنامه خیلی سبز*

----------


## Miss.Dr

> این کتابای مهروماه خوبه جای کتاب درسی بخونم؟؟


اتفاقا من از اونم داشتم
مفت نمیارزه
بی خودی نخرش
پی دی اف کتابارو در ار.بگو لاش برات برگه سفید بزارن نکات ترکیبیو بنویس اونجا.سیمسم بکنش
کتابنامه مهروماهم تصویر کتاب هس توش
اولا ک مولف سه تا کتابشم جداس،هر کدوم ی جوره
کلا مهروماه بجز ریاضی تجربیش و لقمه ها و کتاب جم بندی بقیه کتاباش ب درد نخورن
بعدم تو بیا خیلی سبز و الگو رو بخون
کافیه
دنبال کتابای سطح پایین نگرد

----------


## amirhosseinR

> اتفاقا من از اونم داشتم
> مفت نمیارزه
> بی خودی نخرش
> پی دی اف کتابارو در ار.بگو لاش برات برگه سفید بزارن نکات ترکیبیو بنویس اونجا.سیمسم بکنش
> کتابنامه مهروماهم تصویر کتاب هس توش
> اولا ک مولف سه تا کتابشم جداس،هر کدوم ی جوره
> کلا مهروماه بجز ریاضی تجربیش و لقمه ها و کتاب جم بندی بقیه کتاباش ب درد نخورن
> بعدم تو بیا خیلی سبز و الگو رو بخون
> کافیه
> دنبال کتابای سطح پایین نگرد


کاملا با ایشون موافقم
بعدشم به هیچ وجه هیچ کتابیو منبع اصلی قرار ندین جز کتاب درسی(این که دیگه خیلی واضحه و همه میدونن مخصوص واسه 94 و95)
البته مثلا شما گیاهی رو نمی فهید برید از رو الگو یا فاگو یا هرچی که کمک درسی دارین...بعد که فهمیدید روی کتاب کار کنید وتک تک جملاتشو تحلیل کنید...

----------


## sajad564

> کاملا با ایشون موافقم
> بعدشم به هیچ وجه هیچ کتابیو منبع اصلی قرار ندین جز کتاب درسی(این که دیگه خیلی واضحه و همه میدونن مخصوص واسه 94 و95)
> البته مثلا شما گیاهی رو نمی فهید برید از رو الگو یا فاگو یا هرچی که کمک درسی دارین...بعد که فهمیدید روی کتاب کار کنید وتک تک جملاتشو تحلیل کنید...


ایول منم هیمنو میگم... میگم همین الگو رو بخونم تمام نکاتشو توی کتاب یا یه دفترچه بنویسم بعدش برم کتاب درسی رو تحلیل کنم
چطوره؟؟

----------


## Pars

> ایول منم هیمنو میگم... میگم همین الگو رو بخونم تمام نکاتشو توی کتاب یا یه دفترچه بنویسم بعدش برم کتاب درسی رو تحلیل کنم
> چطوره؟؟


شما یه کتابنامه مهروماه بگیر همه نکات اضافه رو برات آورده. عین کتاب درسی هم هست (حافظه تصویری). نیاز نیست عمرتو بزاری نکته بنویسی.

الگو به عنوان کتاب کمکی خوبه نه کتاب اصلی

ترکیب کتاب درسی (کتابنامه مهروماه) + تست آی کیو گاج واجبه
حالا به سلیقه خودت از خیلی سبز، الگو، دریافت و.... میتونی مکمل بگیری.

----------


## sajad564

> شما یه کتابنامه مهروماه بگیر همه نکات اضافه رو برات آورده. عین کتاب درسی هم هست (حافظه تصویری). نیاز نیست عمرتو بزاری نکته بنویسی.
> 
> الگو به عنوان کتاب کمکی خوبه نه کتاب اصلی
> 
> ترکیب کتاب درسی (کتابنامه مهروماه) + تست آی کیو گاج واجبه
> حالا به سلیقه خودت از خیلی سبز، الگو، دریافت و.... میتونی مکمل بگیری.


ینی چی نیاز نیس عمرتو بزاری نکته بنویسی؟؟شما وقتی یه تست نکته دار میزنین نکتشو توی کتاب یا توی دفترچه یادداشت نمیکنی؟؟

----------


## DR.MAM

واسه زیست،در مرتبه اول،فقطو فقطو فقطو فقط خوندن کامل و مفهومی و دقیق کتاب درسی،
در مرحله بعد،خوندن درسنامه های الگو




ببین سجاد یه چیز میگم بکن تو گوشت،،
حتی اگه 100 بار هم الگو رو بخونی اما کتاب درسی رو نخونی،تو کنکور صفر هم نمیزنی



والسلام

----------


## sajad564

> واسه زیست،در مرتبه اول،فقطو فقطو فقطو فقط خوندن کامل و مفهومی و دقیق کتاب درسی،
> در مرحله بعد،خوندن درسنامه های الگو
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ببین سجاد یه چیز میگم بکن تو گوشت،،
> حتی اگه 100 بار هم الگو رو بخونی اما کتاب درسی رو نخونی،تو کنکور صفر هم نمیزنی
> 
> ...


اقااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااا خو اول الگو رو میخونم بعد کتاب اشکالش چیه؟؟

----------


## Pars

> ینی چی نیاز نیس عمرتو بزاری نکته بنویسی؟؟شما وقتی یه تست نکته دار میزنین نکتشو توی کتاب یا توی دفترچه یادداشت نمیکنی؟؟


مسیر شما برای نکته اشتباهه
شما اول میخوای بری سراغ الگو خب قطعا همش نکته در میاری.
اول کتاب درسی رو بخون با کتابی مثل کتابنامه مهروماه که نکات رو نوشته بعد برو سراغ کتابای مکمل.

الگو جز کتابای مکمله. شما هر کتابی جاش بزاری تفاوت محسوسی نمی کنی چون اول باید کتاب درسی بخونی.

----------


## DR.MAM

> اقااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااا خو اول الگو رو میخونم بعد کتاب اشکالش چیه؟؟


تو اول باید کتاب درسیو بفهمی تا بتونی درسنامه های الگو رو بخونی و بفهمی.عکس این قضیه هیچوقت نمیتونه اتفاق بیوفته

----------


## nalisa

اقای پارسا  کتابنامه مهروماه زمین شناسیم داره؟

----------


## sajad564

> مسیر شما برای نکته اشتباهه
> شما اول میخوای بری سراغ الگو خب قطعا همش نکته در میاری.
> اول کتاب درسی رو بخون با کتابی مثل کتابنامه مهروماه که نکات رو نوشته بعد برو سراغ کتابای مکمل.
> 
> الگو جز کتابای مکمله. شما هر کتابی جاش بزاری تفاوت محسوسی نمی کنی چون اول باید کتاب درسی بخونی.


اوکی
پس کتاب نامه مهروماه رو میخرم
ممنون

----------


## Pars

> اقای پارسا  کتابنامه مهروماه زمین شناسیم داره؟


نه ندیدم
من فقط زیست رو دیدم که همون کتاب درسی رو چاپ کردن، دورش کلی نکته اضافه نوشتن.

----------


## nalisa

واس زمین چی پیشنهاد میکنید ک بتونم 30یا40بزنم

----------


## DR.MAM

> اوکی
> پس کتاب نامه مهروماه رو میخرم
> ممنون


سجاد اول کتاب درسی

بعد الگو


این آخرین بارم بود بهت گفتم.والسلام


اگه بخوایی غیر از این انجام بدی،مطمئن باش که .....

----------


## varesh

> واس زمین چی پیشنهاد میکنید ک بتونم 30یا40بزنم


سنگ و کانی مهر و ماه

----------


## varesh

> اقااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااا خو اول الگو رو میخونم بعد کتاب اشکالش چیه؟؟


وا...شما تا کتاب درسیو نخونی چطو میتونی درس نامه های سنگین الگو رو بفهمی و تست بزنی؟؟...تغییر رشته ای هم ک هستین...
بیخیال عمو ..اول کتاب درسی بعد درسنامه و تست ...این ک دیگه جزو واجبات  برا زیست خوندن

----------


## sajad564

> وا...شما تا کتاب درسیو نخونی چطو میتونی درس نامه های سنگین الگو رو بفهمی و تست بزنی؟؟...تغییر رشته ای هم ک هستین...
> بیخیال عمو ..اول کتاب درسی بعد درسنامه و تست ...این ک دیگه جزو واجبات  برا زیست خوندن


چشم عمو :Yahoo (39):

----------


## Aydiny

چقدر بده وقتی ادم با یه کتاب کنار نیومد بیاد تخریبش کنه. یاد خودم افتادم ریاضیم ضعیف بود جامع مهر و ماه رو گرفتم وقتی درسنامه ها و تستاشو میخوندم هیچی نمیفهمیدم. بعد هرکی ازم میپرسید میگفتم خیلی چرت و مبهمه و تستاشم مال رشته ی ریاضیه  :Yahoo (21):  یا پارسال که خودم زیست خیلی سبزو میخوندم همه میومدن میتاختن بهم که نکات حاشیه ای داره و تستاس چرته و .. ولی الان خیلیا اونو توصیه میکنن. اما امسال دیگه تصمیم خودمو گرفتم. فاگو رو خریدم اول کتاب درسیو میخونم بعد فاگو رو. بعدا یه جزوه خریدم هر نکته ای که تو کتاب نیست و تو فاگو هست رو مینویسم. بعد اونم از الگو و ای کیو تست میزنم. شاید وقت بگیره ولی میدونم ارزش داره. حتی تو جزوه جای خالی گذاشتم واسه نکات ازمونای قلم چی. به نظر من فاگو عالیه اینایی که میگن حجیمه و وقت گیر خب در اوردن نکته توسط خود ادم بیشتر وقت میبره. اینایی که میگن قدرت تحلیلو کم میکنه برعکس ادم بیشتر به نکات فکر میکنه. و اوناییم که میگن تا ادم خودش نکته در نیاره یاد نمیگیره اینم بگم که ادم وقتی تست کار میکنه و نکاتی‌رو که یاد گرفته رو استفاده میکنه مطلب تثبیت میشه. خلاصه هر کتابی گرفتی مطمئن باس مخالف و موافق گمراهت میکنن. خودت بخون ببین میتونی موفق شی یا نه. یا علی

----------

